# Urban Catachans



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Well, i saw the new models, and well i decided to have a break from my orks, im getting sick of painting the same thing over and over.

but anyway, i have brought the battleforce and a comand squad. so far i have painted and half based one comand squad, and started to assemble the infantry sqaud. I have also assembled and magnatised 1 heavy wepon squad and a sentinal.

anyway, 'nuff said, heres the pics:


































































i want all of them to have detailed bases, using Galahads simple base technique involving a blunt hobby nife and ruler. but insted i used a 1mm thick hacksaw blade and a file.
i have added extra detail to the heavy wep base and sentinal base as seen above, this is going to be the standard for the rest of the larger bases. also, a little tip, i use super glue to glue sand to my bases because i have noticed with my tau that the whole sand and paint layer on the base flakes off. and you dont have to wait for ages to be able to paint it.

so guys, what do you think? im sorry that my camera doesnt pic up the detail that others do, but i need a tripod and a better optical zoom.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Nice work! better effort I put into anything lol.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, apart from your table, that thing is awsome.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

oh come on guys, wheres the love


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude I like how they look, sick nice


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

thankyou, i have yet to start painting the squad, just finalizing some details on them, and doing their bases properly.

I am busy with School work at the moment, but as soon as i have an update, i shall post it


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

To be honest, I don't like catachan models - they were first GW models I ever bought (som year ago) and I loved them before. But as I was painting another models my love for them has gone  I've started to make my Imperial Guard using older 'greatcoats' - Steel Legion models and just few weeks ago I've found that old box with 20 untouched catachans. I was thinking what to do with them and then decided do make two 'backup' squads of hardened veterans. With few conversions I think they're going to be fine...

But when looking at your photos - all that sprues, spare parts, un-finished figures - I like it, the progres and your growing army too. I hope to see more pictures of your brave soldiers k:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice to see some catachans out of the jungle. The bases look really good!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well the theme is they are still in the jungle, just its a concrete jungle.

i will be running all the squads as veterans, with BS 4 heavy weapons. and i am going to try to make lots of shotguns, but i need some more plasticard, so i am going to have to leave the guns till last on these guys.

Yay for an update. its only small, and well, not very impressive. i spent a good amount of time researching/trying to paint the camo on the sentinel, and after 2 and 1/2 hours i managed to get a squad of 8 catachans half painted, and the top half of the sentinel in camo. not exactly alot of progress, but thanks to Omgitsduane's help, i think i am happy with the camo.

i only managed to get two photo's of the sentinel, before the camera got flat.

Pics:

















i have got lots of work to do on this model. especially on weathering. i brought the tamiya weathering master, the one with sand, light sand and mud. i intend on using all of these one the sentinel, i would use them on the troops, but they arnt going to make a difference on them really.

Cheers, 
Tristan


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

nice work, the models are looking good, cant wait till they're all painted 

although i have to admit, i'm not keen on the urban catachan thing, they're jungle fighters IMO, but hey, doesn't matter what I say, they're your models:laugh:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

The models are cool , but the table cloth ............aaaarrrggh my eyes have melted!.:biggrin:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> well the theme is they are still in the jungle, just its a concrete jungle.
> 
> Thats what we call a city


Really like the paint job on that Sent, same as everyone would like to see more


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well batteries are charged, i just got back from school so ill finish the update from last night, and dont worry, i found a better way of taking photo's, which includes the flash and grey background. takes much more relistic pics.

right, i have some pics, i just had to touch up some of the faces, sorry for the wait 









I decided to put the heavy weapon team up, to show what i generally want all of them to look like. the guy on the ground is made ffrom bits from command squad and catachan squad, and the base has had added detail put on it.









sentinel after badab black wash. 

















Sqaud one, without special weapon or sergent, they are going to be done seperatly.

so i still have to do calthan brown straps, and wash the pants with badab black. aswell as texture thier bases.

thanks,


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Are you painting these without priming? Bad move. You should have started off with a grey primer.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the only problem with that is that i cant find any primers that arnt GW. i will have a look at my local hobby shop, which stock alot of the tamiya stuff. and if worse comes to worse, then i will just have to by some varnish for these guys.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok, no updates lately, been busy gaming, and i would have to say love using these guys in apoc.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> the only problem with that is that i cant find any primers that arnt GW. i will have a look at my local hobby shop, which stock alot of the tamiya stuff. and if worse comes to worse, then i will just have to by some varnish for these guys.


Varathane 
Colours in Plastic
Plastic Enamel

That's what mine says on the label, it works pretty well. Just make sure you leave it for a while after spraying, otherwise it's too glossy. Canadian Tire sells it for $5-ish.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea i live in nz so i would have to wait for like 3 weeks for it to get here. they arnt aloud to send it via airmail, it has to be through surface.


----------

